# Captain America: Civil War - Erster Trailer zum Marvel-Film



## Dominik Pache (25. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain America: Civil War - Erster Trailer zum Marvel-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain America: Civil War - Erster Trailer zum Marvel-Film


----------



## Kartamus (25. November 2015)

Feine Sache, gehe ich rein 

ACHTUNG SPOILER: 



Spoiler



Am Ende des Films stirbt Bucky, Captain und Stark umarmen sich, aber der Captain geht ins Exil


.


----------



## bundesgerd (25. November 2015)

Du Idiot, geh du besser ins Exil statt Infos zu spoilern!


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2015)

Kartamus schrieb:


> ACHTUNG SPOILER: Am Ende ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab da jetzt mal nen Spoiler-Tag gesetzt


----------



## Fimbul (25. November 2015)

Schaut ein bissl Mau aus, wenn da statt dem halben Marveluniversum nur ne kleine Handvoll Typen aufeinander einhaut...


----------



## CaptProton (25. November 2015)

Cool... der Film spielt ia in Berlin  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. November 2015)

Jo, teilweise.
In der Szene zuvor sind ja auch deutsche Polizisten zu sehen.
Ich vermute, Bucky hat sich nach The Winter Soldier in Berlin versteckt.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2015)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Du Idiot, geh du besser ins Exil statt Infos zu spoilern!



Der Film ist noch garnicht drausen 

Ich denk mal er wollte uns trollen der film kommt weltweit wieder raus  Und die Civil War Comic Story geht bei der Verfilmung nicht weil die X-Men und co Sony gehören


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. November 2015)

Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist:
Der Flughafen, den sie da zerlegen, ist der Flughafen Leipzig-Halle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawkytonk (25. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist:
> Der Flughafen, den sie da zerlegen, ist der Flughafen Leipzig-Halle.
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Wunder, dass da dem Flugpersonal nach Streiken zu Mute ist.


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. November 2015)

Außerdem gibts noch die Tiefgarage/den VIP Eingang des Berliner Olympiastadions (da wo Steve und Sam mit der ganzen Polizeifahrzeugen zu sehen sind) sowie den Parkaushauskomplex des Berliner ICC zu sehen (alles mit den orange-roten Kacheln an den Wänden) zu sehen.

Die Szene mit Bucky in Berlin ist aber retuschiert. Das ganze ist spiegelverkehrt und da wo er rausspringt ist kein Gebäude.


----------



## Shotay3 (26. November 2015)

Ja nett.... jetzt sieht man mal wie es am Ende aussieht. Hab an den Dreharbeiten in Berlin mitgewirkt. Und vieles ist in der Tat echter als man denkt! Nicht alles ist CGI.


----------



## bundesgerd (26. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







...hast du gut gemacht


----------



## CoDBFgamer (26. November 2015)

Als großer Iron Man Fan bin ich bis jetzt nicht sehr angetan von der Handlung. Besonders die Stelle bei der Stark von beiden fertig gemacht wird gefällt mir nicht. Was ist da bloß mit dem Anzug los? Hat er etwa nur noch 5% seiner Energie? 
Wieso überhaupt sollte Cpt Amrica gegen Iron Man kämpfen. Das ist doch genau so ein Schwachsinn wie Superman vs Batman. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## bundesgerd (26. November 2015)

Das ist doch nur ein Trailer, quasi Werbung. 

Du willst Antworten. Geh ins Kino wenn der Film läuft.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. November 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt sollte Cpt Amrica gegen Iron Man kämpfen.



Nun, was hast du unter dem Titel Civil War den erwartet?
Außerdem wird in dem Trailer ja erstaunlich deutlich, warum die Community der Superhelden gegeneinander kämpft.
Nach den Ereignissen in Sorkovia (Avengers 2) will die UN Menschen mit besonderen Fähigkeiten nicht mehr ohne Kontrolle agieren lassen.
Daher wird der Registration Act aufgelegt, nachdem sich alle Superhelden registrieren und ihre wahre Identität preis geben müssen.
Tony Stark weiß um seine Schuld für die Erschaffung von Ultron und übernimmt die Verantwortung dafür indem er den Act unterstützt.
Steve ist aber strikt gegen diese Kontrolle durch die Regierung.
Beide werden so die Anführer der Pro- bzw. Contra-Fraktion.
Im Film wird das ganze noch um einen Sub-Plot rund um Bucky erweitert.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt sollte Cpt Amrica gegen Iron Man kämpfen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2015)

Hui, stimmt richtig toll ein... Dabei hab ich den zweiten Cap noch gar nicht gesehen. ^^
Muss ich mir endlich mal ausleihen, so gut wie von dem Film gesprochen wird...


----------



## CoDBFgamer (26. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nun, was hast du unter dem Titel Civil War den erwartet?
> Außerdem wird in dem Trailer ja erstaunlich deutlich, warum die Community der Superhelden gegeneinander kämpft.
> Nach den Ereignissen in Sorkovia (Avengers 2) will die UN Menschen mit besonderen Fähigkeiten nicht mehr ohne Kontrolle agieren lassen.
> Daher wird der Registration Act aufgelegt, nachdem sich alle Superhelden registrieren und ihre wahre Identität preis geben müssen.
> ...



Das hab ich schon verstanden. Es ist für mich bloß schwer vorstellbar, dass zwei Meschen, die schon zwei mal Seite an Seite gemeinsam gekämpft und die Welt gerettet haben, auf einam gegeneinander kämpfen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. November 2015)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon verstanden. Es ist für mich bloß schwer vorstellbar, dass zwei Meschen, die schon zwei mal Seite an Seite gemeinsam gekämpft und die Welt gerettet haben, auf einam gegeneinander kämpfen.



Auch wenn Tony im Trailer was anderes behauptet, wirklich Freunde waren die beiden ja nie.
Im ersten Avengers nimmt er eigentlich kaum etwas von dem was Steve sagt wirklich ernst.
Und in Avengers 2 sind auch gewisse Animositäten zwischen beiden zu spüren.
Ganz anders das Verhältnis zwischen Steve und Bucky. 
Die sind beste Freunde seit 100 Jahren und gehen für einander durchs Feuer, auch wenn das bedeutet sich mit einem ehemaligen Verbündeten anzulegen.


----------



## shippy74 (27. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hui, stimmt richtig toll ein... Dabei hab ich den zweiten Cap noch gar nicht gesehen. ^^
> Muss ich mir endlich mal ausleihen, so gut wie von dem Film gesprochen wird...



Kauf ihn dir, da haste mehr davon wenn du den ein WE ausleihst kannst du dir den auch kaufen, macht kaum noch nen unterschied und wenn du auf Action stehst ,trifft der zweite genau dein Geschmack udn du kannst ihn dir öfter ansehen. Ich hab alle Marvel Filme, die kannst du alle ein paar mal ansehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Kauf ihn dir, da haste mehr davon wenn du den ein WE ausleihst kannst du dir den auch kaufen, macht kaum noch nen unterschied und wenn du auf Action stehst ,trifft der zweite genau dein Geschmack udn du kannst ihn dir öfter ansehen. Ich hab alle Marvel Filme, die kannst du alle ein paar mal ansehen.


Keinen der neuen Marvel-Filme möchte ich mir unbedingt kaufen, mehr als 1X sehe ich die mir eh nicht an und einen Sammeltrieb hab ich hierbei auch nicht.

Die einzige Reihe die ich komplett hab und in regelmäßigen Abständen anschaue ist Sam Raimis' Spider-Man-Trilogie.


----------



## shippy74 (27. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Keinen der neuen Marvel-Filme möchte ich mir unbedingt kaufen, mehr als 1X sehe ich die mir eh nicht an und einen Sammeltrieb hab ich hierbei auch nicht.
> 
> Die einzige Reihe die ich komplett hab und in regelmäßigen Abständen anschaue ist Sam Raimis' Spider-Man-Trilogie.



Ah ok, na dann biete ich dir an du setzt dich ins Auto und kommst ins Saarland zu mir, ich leih dir den Film kostenlos übers WE und du bringst ihn Montag wieder. Kostet dich dann keine Leihbebühr.
Hätte auch noch den Jurrasic World, John Wick , Interstellar und Jupiter Ascending.

Aber Sammeltrieb hab ich auch nicht, nur bezahle ich bei uns Pro Tag 2,50 für nen Film und wenn ich den Samstag Leihe  und Montag zurück bringe kostet mich das 5 Euro, da leg ich noch 3 drauf und er gehört mir. Dann kann ich ihn 30 mal ansehen


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jo, teilweise.
> In der Szene zuvor sind ja auch deutsche Polizisten zu sehen.
> Ich vermute, Bucky hat sich nach The Winter Soldier in Berlin versteckt.


Ist gegenwärtig auch der beste Zeitpunkt, ins Land zu schleichen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ah ok, na dann biete ich dir an du setzt dich ins Auto und kommst ins Saarland zu mir, ich leih dir den Film kostenlos übers WE und du bringst ihn Montag wieder. Kostet dich dann keine Leihbebühr.


Nix gegen das Saarland, aber nur wegen ein Paar Marvel-Filmen ist mir die Strecke dahin weniger lohnenswert. Und sonst hat es keine sonderlich großen Reize für mich.


----------



## shippy74 (27. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nix gegen das Saarland, aber nur wegen ein Paar Marvel-Filmen ist mir die Strecke dahin weniger lohnenswert. Und sonst hat es keine sonderlich großen Reize für mich.



Dann kommst du mal im Sommer dann machen wir Schwenker... dann rechnet sich der weiteste weg.

Hier mal was für deine Bildung:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wwOfMh6bmI


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und sonst hat es keine sonderlich großen Reize für mich.


Ein komplettes Bundesland von einem Kirchturm aus sehen zu können, fände ich *sehr* reizvoll^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ein komplettes Bundesland von einem Kirchturm aus sehen zu können, fände ich *sehr* reizvoll^^


Mist. Jetzt hab ich doch noch einen Grund.


----------



## svenno30 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich den ersten schon nicht sooo geil fand. Mal gucken ist noch etwas hin, aber die anderen Marvel Filme sind auf jeden Fall eher mein Ding!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Dezember 2015)

Der erste Captain America war wirklich nicht so pralle.
Aber The Winter Soldier, also Captain America 2, war einer der besten Marvel-Filme bisher.


----------

